# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Обновление классификаторов >  Обновление классификаторов банков

## Maxsergey

Не могу обновить классификатор банков, пишет "Не найдены доступные обновления"

Версия 1с 8.3.18.1208
Бухгалтерия базовая 3.0.87.28

----------


## pirat-123

поместите архив - bnk - > Banks_1.zip 
ссылка https://dropmefiles.com/qDbXA пароль: 5VMreF

----------

Lord665 (05.02.2021), poz4678 (17.01.2021), zager_uu (15.01.2021), Ирина Митина (21.01.2021)

----------


## Artem1982

> поместите архив - bnk - > Banks_1.zip 
> ссылка https://dropmefiles.com/qDbXA пароль: 5VMreF


Подскажите, я скачал архив. Куда и как его поместить? В какую папку? версия 8.3.12.1469 корпоративная 3.0

----------


## SunIvan

Уже не актуальный архив, нужен с 21 года в новом формате. Поделитесь кто может!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уже не актуальный архив, нужен с 21 года в новом формате. Поделитесь кто может!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg

----------

@novi4ok (13.01.2021), aix07 (13.01.2021), Ajuice (12.01.2021), andrew.danilov (18.01.2021), ANDspb (18.01.2021), Archiopus (22.01.2021), atol_zlat (05.05.2021), babka-57 (13.01.2021), balu32 (02.02.2021), Bignode (31.01.2021), c0der (28.01.2021), comodo (26.01.2021), Dikarka (13.01.2021), elaine (24.01.2021), Fania (21.01.2021), ga23 (21.01.2021), Gendelf (28.01.2021), grabarvs (12.01.2021), gvtaker (03.02.2021), harvestncity (12.01.2021), iskurt (27.01.2021), Ivanna74 (21.01.2021), jahanson (04.02.2021), john916 (12.01.2021), karamer (19.07.2022), Kuim (12.01.2021), Lexx_2004 (26.01.2021), Lord665 (05.02.2021), Lotos-perm (18.01.2021), Maxsergey (12.01.2021), mikesi79 (03.02.2021), mpss09 (13.01.2021), muslozh (01.02.2021), mvoku (12.01.2021), myst1 (21.01.2021), nivapros (20.01.2021), pits13 (31.01.2021), piyavv (14.01.2021), Ponedelnik (23.01.2021), qqq_qqq1980 (03.02.2021), robotron82 (31.01.2021), Rullyoz (25.01.2021), r_guk (13.01.2021), serg2463 (28.01.2021), SergSC (14.01.2021), Skorpi7 (22.01.2021), slapp75 (12.01.2021), solgon (20.01.2021), spaka (16.01.2021), SSergeyP (25.01.2021), SunIvan (12.01.2021), sverlaja (24.01.2021), trala (12.01.2021), TULIK2020 (12.01.2021), ukp (13.12.2022), Valeant (26.01.2021), VelAl (04.02.2021), Volan2021 (29.01.2021), xmblpb (18.01.2021), Балталова (07.02.2021), Ильшаткин (03.02.2021), Маритаими (22.01.2021), Степан Борисов (31.01.2021), шоколадина (29.01.2021)

----------


## Maxsergey

Ситуация и с этим новым архивом не изменилась. Может его нужно определенным образом устанавливать? (раньше нужно было чтобы ZIP в ZIPе был упакован, сейчас это не действует)

----------


## john916

> Ситуация и с этим новым архивом не изменилась. Может его нужно определенным образом устанавливать? (раньше нужно было чтобы ZIP в ZIPе был упакован, сейчас это не действует)


Что именно у вас не получилось? У меня бухгалтерия ПРОФ 3.0.87 обновила классификатор банков по этому архиву, 21 изменение увидела и записала

----------

Ильшаткин (03.02.2021)

----------


## Maxsergey

У меня базовая бухгалтерия 3.0.87.28, до обновления до этой версии тоже все обновлялось. Есть в архиве файл БИК с форматом файла json, там есть нужный банк, но как этот файл загрузить?

----------


## SunIvan

Спасибо все получилось!

----------


## DenGHTP

Спасибо, тоже получилось! БП 3.0.87.28 Проф.

----------

Любовь_Л.И. (14.01.2021)

----------


## grabarvs

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg


Спасибо добрый человек, весь день убил на это. Работает. 
Непонятно только почему с сайта ИТС скачивается только bnk

----------

EvgMic (15.01.2021), OksanaZ (16.01.2021)

----------


## AntonXXX

Такая же проблема как выше. В json формате нужные бики есть, но в 1С не импортируются. Релиз 87.28 проф

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Такая же проблема как выше. В json формате нужные бики есть, но в 1С не импортируются. Релиз 87.28 проф


Классификаторы на 14.01.2021.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AWf8/9fntVfFn7
. На форме Обновление классификаторов выбрать режим обновления Загрузить обновление
из файла, указать ранее загруженный файл (Важно! Распаковывать загруженный архив не
нужно, в противном случае программа не найдет файлы классификаторов) и нажать Далее:

----------

Alex021975 (24.01.2021), Alisa_chel (18.01.2021), AlVitKor (22.01.2021), elecvov (15.01.2021), EvgMic (15.01.2021), Gandalf (21.01.2021), Gon08 (14.01.2021), Jackman (14.01.2021), john916 (14.01.2021), KPABEH (15.01.2021), loko69 (15.01.2021), MaltraS (23.01.2021), OksanaZ (16.01.2021), piyavv (14.01.2021), Stout69 (14.01.2021), voodoovaal (21.01.2021), yk13 (16.01.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Такая же проблема как выше. В json формате нужные бики есть, но в 1С не импортируются. Релиз 87.28 проф


Классификаторы на 14.01.2021.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AWf8/9fntVfFn7
. На форме Обновление классификаторов выбрать режим обновления Загрузить обновление
из файла, указать ранее загруженный файл (Важно! Распаковывать загруженный архив не
нужно, в противном случае программа не найдет файлы классификаторов) и нажать Далее:

----------

ahnenerbe (21.01.2021), AntonXXX (14.01.2021), cepreux (19.01.2021), csd (14.01.2021), elecvov (15.01.2021), IrinNN (06.02.2021), Jackman (14.01.2021), john916 (14.01.2021), KPABEH (15.01.2021), loko69 (15.01.2021), MaltraS (23.01.2021), Obond (14.01.2021), SergSC (14.01.2021), wladd (16.01.2021), yk13 (16.01.2021), Ирина_Е (15.01.2021)

----------


## snuvr

Пишет что обновление не требуется, хотя бухгалтер говорит не обновлены, конфиг 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия элеватора и комбикормового завода, редакция 3.0 (3.0.86.19)

----------


## HOSTchannel

Обновил
В базе не появился БИК 012809106
Я где-то ошибся или его нет в обновлениях?

----------


## Janet21

[QUOTE=alexandr_ll;617955][url]https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg[/ur

Спасибо. все загрузилось

----------


## alexandr_ll

Актуальные классификаторы на 16.01.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f7Fk/Y6TvwgeXd

----------

ahnenerbe (21.01.2021), cepreux (19.01.2021), voodoovaal (21.01.2021), XakersClub (16.01.2021), yk13 (16.01.2021)

----------


## yk13

К сожалению на 01...  загрузки казначейских счетов в них нет

----------


## alexandr_ll

> К сожалению на 01...  загрузки казначейских счетов в них нет


Что значит "К сожалению на 01"? В ссылке пост 18 есть архив Справочник БИК версия 26.
Вот новая ссылка, в ней версия 27 от 16.01.2021.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KQWw/zgHd4GwdQ

----------

7990779 (16.01.2021), cepreux (19.01.2021), Dip (21.01.2021), DVA1995 (18.01.2021), kovalenkopavel (22.01.2021), voodoovaal (21.01.2021), XakersClub (16.01.2021), yk13 (16.01.2021)

----------


## yk13

Все галки поставил. Всё скушал хорошо. Но

https://cbr.ru/PSystem/admin/requisites_tu/

Отделение — Национальный банк по Республике Татарстан Волго-Вятского главного управления Центрального банка Российской Федерации

— реквизит «БИК» банка получателя средств (БИК территориального органа Федерального казначейства) (14): *019205400;*

Clip.jpg

Уважаемый alexandr_ll 
А ВЫ не могли бы у себя посмотреть: этот банк. Извините за просьбу.

----------

Glide (26.01.2021)

----------


## yk13

https://cbr.ru/PSystem/admin/requisites_tu/

Отделение — Национальный банк по Республике Татарстан Волго-Вятского главного управления Центрального банка Российской Федерации

— реквизит «БИК» банка получателя средств (БИК территориального органа Федерального казначейства) (14): 019205400;

НClip.jpg

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://cbr.ru/PSystem/admin/requisites_tu/
> 
> Отделение — Национальный банк по Республике Татарстан Волго-Вятского главного управления Центрального банка Российской Федерации
> 
> — реквизит «БИК» банка получателя средств (БИК территориального органа Федерального казначейства) (14): 019205400;
> 
> НClip.jpg


Да, банк ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ-НБ РЕСПУБЛИКА ТАТАРСТАН БАНКА РОССИИ//УФК по Республике Татарстан с БИК 019205400 загружен. Какая версия конфигурации? БИК загружается начиная с релиза 3.0.87.28.

----------

yk13 (16.01.2021)

----------


## yk13

84.31 - Огромное спасибо за Ваш ответ.
Буду срочно обновлять!!!
Ещё раз БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## yk13

alexandr_ll 
Всё ОК
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО.
Сутки убил.
ВСЕХ Благ!!!++++++!!!!

----------


## John911

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg


Спасибо, все получилось, БИКи обновились. Бух.пред.корп 3.0.87.28
В принципе с старыми БИКами платежи будут приниматься до 30,04,2021, но лучше когда все есть, что бы не думалось )))

----------


## Souler

Классификаторы, находящиеся в zip-файле различные присутствуют в списке загрузки 1.jpg, кроме Банков. Банков нет почему-то? даже если оставить только архив банков в архиве классификаторов. В чём дело может быть? Как загрузить сами банки?
Внутри архива он есть 2.JPG версия 677.

----------


## Fltr

> Классификаторы, находящиеся в zip-файле различные присутствуют в списке загрузки 1.jpg, кроме Банков. Банков нет почему-то? даже если оставить только архив банков в архиве классификаторов. В чём дело может быть? Как загрузить сами банки?
> Внутри архива он есть 2.JPG версия 677.


Какой релиз конфигурации?

----------


## vitalikmv

Добрый день, версия 88.22 не хочет загружать справочник БИК

----------


## vitalikmv

Добрый день, версия 88.22 не хочет загружать справочник БИК2021-01-19_14-57-07.png , причем в файле справочнике БИК, банки все есть, но он не загружается в Конфу

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, версия 88.22 не хочет загружать справочник БИКВложение 2640 , причем в файле справочнике БИК, банки все есть, но он не загружается в Конфу


У вас же на снимке видно, что справочник БИК уже загружен.

----------


## vitalikmv

да как бы загружен, но при этом везде пишет данного БИК нет в классификаторе, хотя когда его открываешь все эти БИК номера есть в файле классификатора?!

----------


## vitalikmv

Решил этот вопрос пересозданием контрагента из классификатора, тогда исчезает ошибка...

----------

snuvr (20.01.2021)

----------


## Dip

> Вот новая ссылка, в ней версия 27 от 16.01.2021


Хотел спросить, где берут эти файлы, но уже сам нашёл ответ (не смейтесь, может кто будет искать): если у Вас есть регистрация на сайте обновлений 1С (там же, где Вы скачиваете обновления конфигураций для баз), то залогиньтесь там в свой аккаунт и перейдите в этот раздел: https://releases.1c.ru/classifiers/t...k=Accounting30
Там и будет скачивалка подобных файлов (можно даже выбрать, что включить в состав обновления). Только что оттуда скачал 31-ое обновление БИК, причём это работает даже в том аккаунте, где нет подписки на обновления конфигураций (список доступных конфигураций пуст), но этот файл "классификаторов" скачать можно!

----------

iskurt (27.01.2021), kandk2 (28.01.2021), Kevlarsen (20.04.2021), krasbox (02.02.2021), LoadUP (06.05.2021), Musis16 (19.02.2021), user1979 (26.01.2021), Султан (26.01.2021)

----------


## Вова.К

Подскажите, как запихнуть классификаторы в БП 2.0.66.128
1.png

----------


## vitalikmv

А ИТС у вас не подключено?))

----------


## Вова.К

> А ИТС у вас не подключено?))


нет конечно)

----------


## Glide

> https://cbr.ru/PSystem/admin/requisites_tu/
> 
> Отделение — Национальный банк по Республике Татарстан Волго-Вятского главного управления Центрального банка Российской Федерации
> 
> — реквизит «БИК» банка получателя средств (БИК территориального органа Федерального казначейства) (14): 019205400;
> 
> НВложение 2634


Этот же банк.  ТиС 7.7 . Редакция 9.2, релиз (7.70.1002)   Подскажите, плиз, как загрузить ревизиты для этого банка? Спасибо.

НБ.png

НБ2.png

----------


## 785736

Добрый день! Этот справочник по всем регионам?

----------


## Platinum

А как для УПП обновлять банки? В упп нет обработки загрузки банков из файлов. А типовая обработка не с 1с, не с РБК не видит некоторых банков.

----------


## Ruslann4

Выражаю огромную благодарность всем пользователям на этом сайте, не раз меня выручали, пора и честь знать. Вот ссылка на классификатор работает точно в бух  3.0.88.22
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iGCc/j9q87eJxJ

----------

1233A (27.09.2021), Alexeyw18 (01.02.2021), AlVitKor (05.02.2021), asusteh (30.01.2021), emirrr (31.01.2021), etp (06.02.2021), freeman727 (03.02.2021), Gennady-19 (07.02.2021), Lyu_07 (03.02.2021), Megabyte1977 (30.01.2021), mihrimah (03.02.2021), mikesi79 (03.02.2021), Morsez (06.02.2021), Salox (29.01.2021), saprtv (06.02.2021), sewersky (05.02.2021), sharm_morik (04.03.2021), stormpvk (22.02.2021), timsvb (31.01.2021), vb088 (16.03.2021), Wkub (21.04.2021), yarslk (05.02.2021), zaovvk (12.02.2021), инрики (16.02.2021), сергейыв (28.02.2021)

----------


## brakhmangulov

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ajDC/DqicKAJbg


Спасибо!

----------


## timsvb

> Выражаю огромную благодарность всем пользователям на этом сайте, не раз меня выручали, пора и честь знать. Вот ссылка на классификатор работает точно в бух  3.0.88.22
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iGCc/j9q87eJxJ


Спасибо ! Работает

----------

BillGilbert (12.09.2021), boroda69 (05.02.2021), igo131969 (01.02.2021)

----------


## freeman727

_____

----------


## freeman727

Может кому понадобится, доработал загрузку классификатора банков для УПП 1.3 для загрузки из файла JSON: https://yadi.sk/d/HWyXrXaiEqUfCg
Сам классификатор на 29.01.2021 : https://yadi.sk/d/jfSPIM24aaDkZw

Может кто-нибудь решение получше выложит позже, но пока не нашёл ничего здесь.

----------

dimbor2 (04.02.2021), Glide (04.02.2021), john916 (04.02.2021), Magic David (15.04.2021), Mara00001 (14.05.2021), Megabyte1977 (04.02.2021), Morsez (06.02.2021), Ragnarosya (08.02.2021), UnderMaximum (02.03.2021), volodyaGold (10.02.2021), Коловорот (12.02.2021), работник (06.02.2021), сергейыв (28.02.2021)

----------


## Julia95

Добрый день! Как обновить классификатор банков, если релиз конфигурации 3.0.74.58?

----------


## john916

> Добрый день! Как обновить классификатор банков, если релиз конфигурации 3.0.74.58?


Лучше всё же обновиться до актуального релиза, ибо тернистых путей с обновлением на младших релизах не избежать

----------


## john916

> Может кому понадобится, доработал загрузку классификатора банков для УПП 1.3 для загрузки из файла JSON: https://yadi.sk/d/HWyXrXaiEqUfCg
> Сам классификатор на 29.01.2021 : https://yadi.sk/d/jfSPIM24aaDkZw
> 
> Может кто-нибудь решение получше выложит позже, но пока не нашёл ничего здесь.


Спасибо тебе *НЕЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ*, добрейший человек!!! *Большущее* и нужное дело сделал! Низкий поклон...

----------

сергейыв (28.02.2021)

----------


## sewersky

> Выражаю огромную благодарность всем пользователям на этом сайте, не раз меня выручали, пора и честь знать. Вот ссылка на классификатор работает точно в бух  3.0.88.22
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iGCc/j9q87eJxJ


Спасибо тебе огромное! На Бухгалтерии НКО 3.0.88.4 сработало

----------


## Julia95

Да пока возможности нет. Мы без поддержки работаем)

----------


## Енотто

> Спасибо ! Работает


+ спасибо вам)

----------


## Балталова

Всем добрый день, помогите советом, пожалуйста. Я никогда не обновляла классификаторы. Скачала с данного размера классификатор, загрузился. Когда начала искать банк - такого нет в списке. новые реквизиты (взяла с сайта налоговой, для сравнения) тоже записать не дает, т к БИК начинается с 004....
Подскажите, может я что не так поняла? 

БП ПРОФ 8.3 обновления и платформы последние

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день, помогите советом, пожалуйста. Я никогда не обновляла классификаторы. Скачала с данного размера классификатор, загрузился. Когда начала искать банк - такого нет в списке. новые реквизиты (взяла с сайта налоговой, для сравнения) тоже записать не дает, т к БИК начинается с 004....
> Подскажите, может я что не так поняла? 
> 
> БП ПРОФ 8.3 обновления и платформы последние


Последние - это какие? Какой файл и откуда вы скачали? Как обновляли?
Здесь классификаторы от 07.02.2021 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cWn3/AKW31BroH
Новые классификаторы загружаются в релизы бухгалтерии 3.0.87 - 3.0.88
Как обновлять:
Для ручной загрузки обновлений классификаторов необходимо выполнить следующие действия:
1. Для интересующей версии программы скачать архив с классификаторами с сайта
https://releases.1c.ru;
2. В программе перейти в Администрирование Интернет-поддержка и сервисы и найти раздел Обновление
классификаторов;
3. На форме Обновление классификаторов выбрать режим обновления Загрузить обновление
из файла, указать ранее загруженный файл (Важно! Распаковывать загруженный архив не
нужно, в противном случае программа не найдет файлы классификаторов) и нажать Далее:
4. На форме будет отображена таблица с доступными для обновлениями классификаторами.
Можно выбрать классификаторы, которые будут обновлены, после чего необходимо нажать
Далее:

----------

Akrobs (24.11.2022), hucho (10.02.2021), libra2000 (03.03.2021), Megabyte1977 (08.02.2021), ov01 (15.02.2021), vvl1999 (08.02.2021), Балталова (07.02.2021)

----------


## Балталова

Спасибо большое! Классификатор брала в этой ветке . Дело в том, что баз много и все на обновление не проверила. и получается пыталась поставить классификатор на базу, по которой обновление не встало. проверила на другой базе, релиз 3.0.88 - все идеально сработало....  Спасибо еще раз!

----------


## nemon

> 3. На форме Обновление классификаторов выбрать режим обновления Загрузить обновление
> из файла, указать ранее загруженный файл (Важно! Распаковывать загруженный архив не
> нужно, в противном случае программа не найдет файлы классификаторов) и нажать Далее:
> Далее:


БП 8.2, релиз: 2.0.66.128. Отсутствует режим обновления "Загрузить обновление
из файла", только Только с сайта 1с, диска ИТС, сайта Росбизнесконсалтинг. Везде нужна подписка ИТС, как быть?

----------


## nemon

Зарегистрировался на 1с портале, и получилось обновить банки без ИТС.

----------

f2657676 (16.03.2021)

----------


## r9ov

Приветствую... Подскажите пожалуйста как решить проблему с загрузкой банковских классификаторов? 1 с говорит что "не найдено доступных обновлений классификаторов"  Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.88.22)
Уже всяко пробовал и переименовывал и архив в архив.. результата нет(((
хелп..

----------


## r9ov

Ссылки на майл ру не работают((( которые выше в теме...

----------


## CrazyRacer

Здравствуйте! БГУ 2.0 (2_0_75_47) Классификаторы банков с официального сайта 1С ИТС не загружаются в базу - "не найдено доступных обновлений классификаторов"! Может есть альтернативная обработка загрузки классификатора банков?

----------


## olegkriv

> 1. Для интересующей версии программы скачать архив с классификаторами с сайта
> https://releases.1c.ru;


ССылка не открывается :(
"Ошибка
К сожалению, такой страницы нет.
Возможно, вы ввели неправильный адрес или страница была удалена."

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылки на майл ру не работают((( которые выше в теме...


Ссылка на классификаторы от 09.02.2021 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TakH/V6LK5dTZM

----------

A5401160 (10.02.2021), Albi (10.02.2021), BookkeeperWolf (09.02.2021), Chedozemprik (13.02.2021), CredoS (16.02.2021), croc (09.02.2021), elaine (09.02.2021), exediz (18.02.2021), Gennady-19 (09.02.2021), gsirf (09.02.2021), igo131969 (10.02.2021), Kalinoff (24.02.2021), ksv2222 (12.02.2021), KVLADIMIK (09.02.2021), libra2000 (03.03.2021), loko69 (09.02.2021), MarinaSk (12.02.2021), Megabyte1977 (11.02.2021), nemon (09.02.2021), nickk108 (11.02.2021), Pirats (12.02.2021), Sense73 (10.02.2021), shmaxoid (11.02.2021), smokevadim (16.02.2021), tania_123 (10.02.2021), Tehnor (11.02.2021), vet1310 (11.02.2021), volodyaGold (10.02.2021), Xander256 (13.02.2021), ЕвгенияЧ (12.02.2021)

----------


## Pirats

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 09.02.2021 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TakH/V6LK5dTZM


Спасибо большое. Обновилось.
1С 8.3.18.1289, конф. 3.0.89.34

----------


## ЕвгенияЧ

Здравствуйте!
Ссылки указанные выше уже не активны. Поделитесь пожалуйста файлом для обновления классификатор банка.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Ссылки указанные выше уже не активны. Поделитесь пожалуйста файлом для обновления классификатор банка.


Ссылка из поста 61 рабочая.

----------

ЕвгенияЧ (16.02.2021)

----------


## Sense73

Ссылка на классификаторы от 14.02.2021
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1

----------

escape112 (14.02.2021), ksr96 (16.02.2021), libra2000 (03.03.2021), Mr0000001 (15.02.2021), ov01 (15.02.2021), sharm_morik (04.03.2021), tazhitkov (15.02.2021), Valeant (15.02.2021), VPiX (14.02.2021), xpom2008 (17.02.2021), ЕвгенияЧ (16.02.2021), Сергей С. (15.02.2021)

----------


## tazhitkov

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 14.02.2021
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


на версии  3.0.87.22 обновляется, но не появляются новые БИК типа 004525987 Московская область
чтобы появились надо:
сначала обновиться до 3.0.89.34
потом загрузить классификатор по ссылке выше и тогда при обновлении появятся новые БИК

----------

alexandr_ll (16.02.2021), alexeyist (16.02.2021), Sense73 (16.02.2021), trak007 (12.12.2021), ЕвгенияЧ (16.02.2021), Сергей С. (15.02.2021)

----------


## инрики

Я думал, что всё уже пропало и всему конец, но нашел это сообщение. Хотел уже психануть)) СПАСИБО!

----------


## PavelShadrin

Delete

----------


## PavelShadrin

Ссылка уже не рабочая ((( Можно новую?

----------


## xpom2008

Работает вроде или уже работает.

----------


## PavelShadrin

Нашёл решение проблемы.
У меня версии: конфигурации 3.0.87.28; платформы 8.3.18.1289. Всё получилось.
Классификаторы качаем по этой ссылке: https://releases.1c.ru/classifiers/total
Подгружаем по этой инструкции: http://downloads.v8.1c.ru/content/In...lassifiers.pdf
P.S. У меня включены "Функции для технического специалиста" и "Функциональность" - "Полная". Разумеется, права администратора.

----------

aupovy (18.02.2021), natgu55 (30.06.2021), Natutya (18.02.2021), VanCho5 (24.02.2021), КОльга (18.02.2021)

----------


## Sense73

Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
*Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1

----------

5971185 (18.02.2021), 78_RUS (10.03.2021), ahnenerbe (25.02.2021), al281 (22.02.2021), AnIr (02.03.2021), ctyjiuh (25.02.2021), dave grohl (24.02.2021), escape112 (20.02.2021), Funtom (22.02.2021), geney (20.02.2021), Go1den (22.02.2021), Goldfinger (24.02.2021), natgu55 (30.06.2021), nikoros52 (16.03.2021), Pullmann (04.03.2021), smallboy63 (20.02.2021), stormpvk (22.02.2021), stran@nik (19.02.2021), Trophy (19.02.2021), trunk777 (22.02.2021), Xander256 (20.02.2021), Yurigg777 (12.03.2021), Браво (18.02.2021), Дровосек (18.02.2021), Инночка-киска (19.02.2021)

----------


## Дровосек

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


Спасибо, УНФ 1.6.23.117 сразу скушала, на лету. Ничего не конвертировал, указал лишь путь к файлу.

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Браво

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


Спасибо все работает без проблем:yes:

----------


## Aqurama

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


Спасибо, всё работает!

----------

Инночка-киска (19.02.2021)

----------


## Инночка-киска

Привет. Поделитесь плиз банками.

----------


## smallboy63

> Привет. Поделитесь плиз банками.


На несколько сообщений вверх и спасибо уважаемому Sense73

----------


## Инночка-киска

спасибо, я сначала отправила,  а потом увидела, удалить нельзя сообщение)

----------


## Funtom

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


Спасибо! УНФ 1.6.24.107 загрузилось))

----------


## zgbgr

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


огромное мерси...

----------


## zgbgr

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


огромное мерси...

----------


## Shvilli

Релиз БП 3.0.88.22 платформа 8.3.18.1208 банки не загрузились((((

----------


## Shvilli

в БП 88.22 не открывается обработка

----------


## Shvilli

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 09.02.2021 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TakH/V6LK5dTZM


ссылка не работает((( нужен классификатор банков в формате *.json...zip в 88.22 не прокатывает

----------


## sandero

8.3.18.1208 , 3.0.88.27 Банков не видит ни в архиве по ссылке, ни при скачивании архива с сайта 1с. Формат поменялся, да.

----------


## Xander256

> Зарегистрировался на 1с портале, и получилось обновить банки без ИТС.


в БП 8.2 ТОФК не обновляются ни с сайта 1С, ни с РосБизнесКонсалдинг.. (
Для уплаты налогов вводить реквизиты банка налоговой (Казначейства) - вручную... 
или скачивать на инфостарте платные обработки для загрузки в БП 2.0 с поддержкой новых форматов классификаторов
очень печально но факт ...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> в БП 8.2 ТОФК не обновляются ни с сайта 1С, ни с РосБизнесКонсалдинг.. (
> Для уплаты налогов вводить реквизиты банка налоговой (Казначейства) - вручную... 
> или скачивать на инфостарте платные обработки для загрузки в БП 2.0 с поддержкой новых форматов классификаторов
> очень печально но факт ...


https://infostart.ru/public/1360035/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nK7F/rMYKNE89J

----------

Dionis74 (07.03.2021), ksoft (27.10.2022), Natali-1505 (04.04.2021), root7 (27.02.2021), salika (18.03.2021), TObject (18.03.2021), Xander256 (19.04.2021)

----------


## CrazyManQ

Версия 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1208)
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.82.24)

При загрузке обработки в 1С вылазит ошибка... и усе.



> Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
> Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.
> 
> Техническая информация:
> Метод объекта не обнаружен (СведенияОВнешнейОбработк  )

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Версия 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1208)
> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.82.24)
> 
> При загрузке обработки в 1С вылазит ошибка... и усе.


Так эта обработка и не предназначена для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 , а только для Бухгалтерия 2.0.
Для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 просто обновите конфигурацию и обновляйте банки штатно, предварительно скачав классификатор по ссылке выше.

----------


## maxxisveta

Классификатор банков от 27.02.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sucZ/7d9133Jbq

----------


## maxxisveta

Классификатор банков от 27.02.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sucZ/7d9133Jbq

----------

1233A (24.08.2021), Alexeyw18 (01.03.2021), alfalfa (01.03.2021), brusenetz (01.03.2021), IvanPetrovich (19.03.2021), juliasheka (01.03.2021), libra2000 (03.03.2021), manuar (15.03.2021), nikoros52 (04.03.2021), Patrig (28.02.2021), PrintCountry (06.03.2021), stasth (01.03.2021), сергейыв (28.02.2021)

----------


## sandero

Извините, может я совсем тупой, но при обновлении классификаторов в последних релизах БП 8.3 из выкладываемых архивов, равно как и из архивов, скаченных непосредственно с 1с, классификато банков просто не виден.

----------


## Fltr

> Извините, может я совсем тупой, но при обновлении классификаторов в последних релизах БП 8.3 из выкладываемых архивов, равно как и из архивов, скачанных непосредственно с 1с, классификато банков просто не виден.


 Последних - это каких? Как вы загружаете? Извлекаете классификатор из архива или нет?

----------


## sandero

Вот сейчас попробовал опять 3.0.88.27.  Из архива не извлекаю, указываю при обновлении источник - архив целиком. Другие класссификаторы видит, банки - нет. Я так понимаю, нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/614898/ чтобы работать с новым форматом классификатора .json

----------


## Fltr

> Вот сейчас попробовал опять 3.0.88.27.  Из архива не извлекаю, указываю при обновлении источник - архив целиком. Другие класссификаторы видит, банки - нет. Я так понимаю, нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/614898/ чтобы работать с новым форматом классификатора .json


После обновления загружается только классификатор БИК.

----------


## sandero

> После обновления загружается только классификатор БИК.


Заметил. Но справочник банков пуст. Или я Вас не понял?

----------


## Fltr

> Заметил. Но справочник банков пуст. Или я Вас не понял?


после загрузки классификатора, надо зайти в классификатор банков и через ещё сделать обновление(синхронизацию)
https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=863682

----------

privetpavlo (08.03.2021), sandero (02.03.2021)

----------


## sandero

> после загрузки классификатора, надо зайти в классификатор банков и через ещё сделать обновление(синхронизацию)
> https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=863682


За наводку спасибо. Синхронизация не помогает, но в этой же ветке установлено,что банк появляется в справочнике после создания контрагента и заполнения его банковских реквизитов (банк подтягивается при вводе БИК). Чудны деяния твои, 1С.

----------

privetpavlo (08.03.2021)

----------


## libra2000

Добрый день!
не подскажите как обновить классификатор банков в 1с 7.7 УСН 7.70.299. Месяц маюсь уже))

----------

privetpavlo (08.03.2021)

----------


## Дровосек

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


Спасибо за регулярное обновление :)
УНФ и БП - кушают "на лету"

----------

privetpavlo (08.03.2021), Ирина_Е (07.04.2021)

----------


## escape112

> Ссылка на классификаторы от 18.02.2021 (обновляемый)
> *Скрытый текст*https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qodEDLgUZK-ROw?w=1


Поправьте, пожалуйста, обновление классификаторов от 8.03. В текущем файле нет классификатора банков. Это видно по размеру файла. Обычно файл со всеми классификаторами весит больше 1 мб

----------


## manager_rab

Добрый день.
БП 3.0.88.22 не видит обновления классификатора банков.
Ни в одном из архивов

----------


## Sense73

Добрый день, Справочник БИК присутствует при обновлении?

"Справочник Банковских Идентификационных Кодов (БИК) РФ содержит данные банков (код, название, корреспондирующий счет)."

----------


## manager_rab

> Добрый день, Справочник БИК присутствует при обновлении?
> 
> "Справочник Банковских Идентификационных Кодов (БИК) РФ содержит данные банков (код, название, корреспондирующий счет)."


Добрый. Да - Справочников БИК - был доступен для обновления, но насколько я понимаю - это не справочник банков

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый. Да - Справочников БИК - был доступен для обновления, но насколько я понимаю - это не справочник банков


В последних релизах используется только справочник БИК Основная конфигурация Справочник.КлассификаторБ

----------


## swhost

Справочники банков (БИК и Кредитные организации) от 13.03.2021

----------

AnIr (23.03.2021), fin_ta (21.03.2021), nikoros52 (16.03.2021), vladir_84 (22.03.2021), vya9066 (19.03.2021), Ромм (23.03.2021)

----------


## pavelweb

ошибка 404 на мейле, может кто-нибудь выложить обновленный архив

----------

миша148 (16.03.2021)

----------


## swhost

> ошибка 404 на мейле, может кто-нибудь выложить обновленный архив


Только что скачан: Справочник банков (БИК + Ко)

----------

art_simbion (18.03.2021), Jacob35 (20.03.2021), vicrubin (23.03.2021)

----------


## swhost

оффтоп

----------


## mpss09

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8r4u/PPFuRw4gw
может кому надо 
classifiers_250321084519

----------

Anna3666482 (09.06.2021), flier-13 (01.04.2021), ide16rus (19.04.2021), ОКТ (08.04.2021)

----------


## mpss09

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8r4u/PPFuRw4gw
может кому надо 
classifiers_250321084519

----------

al281 (25.03.2021), AleksanderG (25.03.2021), alexfff (31.03.2021), Gendelf (31.03.2021), ibizio (26.03.2021), ide16rus (19.04.2021), iiirub (26.03.2021), kireeva_22 (25.03.2021), korney-77 (15.04.2021), kss2006 (25.03.2021), Ladylora (31.03.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), O-MEGA (29.03.2021), olgaalex25 (31.03.2021), Retep (30.03.2021), sirkukk (01.04.2021), Skuns1312 (25.03.2021), tak_tak777 (08.04.2021), Usta1313 (25.03.2021), valanord (01.04.2021), zxz (29.03.2021), ОКТ (08.04.2021), пытливый ум (01.04.2021)

----------


## AlexSil

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8r4u/PPFuRw4gw
> может кому надо 
> classifiers_250321084519


Спасибо!

----------


## werstak

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8r4u/PPFuRw4gw
> может кому надо 
> classifiers_250321084519


Не просто - спасибо, А СПАСИИИБИЩЕЕЕЕ!!!!

----------

Slava457568567 (01.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

26.03.2021
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G0i...ew?usp=sharing

----------

AnIr (29.03.2021), Deamon (28.03.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), valanord (01.04.2021), vitea7 (27.03.2021), ZakSer (29.03.2021)

----------


## loades

Сколько всего понаписано, а простой инструкции, как загрузить классификатор банков в конфигурацию - нет.
Делаем так: целиком файл classifiers_***.zip нужно указать для загрузки из файла, в нём конфигурация сама найдёт новый...

bkn_zip.png

----------

bugzi (16.06.2021), valanord (01.04.2021), ПУПС999 (08.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

29.03.2021
https://drive.google.com/file/d/19J7...ew?usp=sharing

----------

levachok (06.04.2021), Navicat (30.03.2021), ortran (30.03.2021), passkal (30.03.2021), Pirats (31.03.2021), Qwestt (31.03.2021), valanord (01.04.2021), Yag0 (31.03.2021), таточка (30.03.2021)

----------


## Ladylora

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8r4u/PPFuRw4gw
> может кому надо 
> classifiers_250321084519


ОгРоМнОе СПАСИБО Вам!!!

----------


## Pirats

А откуда скачивать в уже нормальном формате для 1С бухгалтерия? Чтобы уже был classifiers_***... ?

----------


## web24ru

Обработка для загрузки классификаторов банков, для Бухгалтерии3.0
Тестировалась на 3.0.87.28 и более новых релизах.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RK5...ew?usp=sharing

----------

levachok (06.04.2021), Natali-1505 (04.04.2021)

----------


## Pirats

Не дает скачивать обработку. Пишет, что доступ закрыт. А как ей пользоваться? Можно инструкцию?
А сам файл classifiers_*** - не откуда скачивать, так получается?

----------


## web24ru

Настроил доступ. Файл classifiers_*** не нужен. Обработка берет данные с сайтов 1c.ru и rbc.ru
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RK5...ew?usp=sharing

Жаль вот только не работает в УТ11. Если у кого-то есть решение для УТ, буду очень благодарен ссылочке.

----------

IronHedgehog (21.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), Linerkot (12.04.2021), Natali-1505 (04.04.2021), ov01 (07.04.2021), root7 (01.04.2021), Serojer (23.12.2021), shmaxoid (12.04.2021), Пихтор (03.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

01.04.2021
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1g0c...ew?usp=sharing

----------

drun93112 (01.04.2021), inbox225710 (02.04.2021), Leopold070 (12.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), ov01 (07.04.2021), shmaxoid (12.04.2021), SLK01 (07.04.2021)

----------


## Werrr13

есть у кого база включает такой бик 045004740

----------


## swhost

> 01.04.2021
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1g0c...ew?usp=sharing


Увидел много запросов на доступ к файлу в Drive.Google, потому еще добавляю на Я.Диск
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/scpjh0JAYNlYCA

----------

7kirOV7 (04.04.2021), aristid (02.04.2021), dlyspama (04.04.2021), inbox225710 (02.04.2021), KostyRa (08.04.2021), Leopold070 (12.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), ov01 (07.04.2021), q112233 (02.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

03.04.2021
D.Google - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wIY...ew?usp=sharing
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4pdniFlrUajLDA

----------

Leopold070 (12.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), Linerkot (12.04.2021), ov01 (07.04.2021)

----------


## brimer

обновления по бикам нет?

----------


## swhost

> обновления по бикам нет?


03.04.2021
D.Google - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wIY...ew?usp=sharing
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4pdniFlrUajLDA

справочник БИК и кредитные организации на 3 апреля 2021.

----------

Leopold070 (12.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), ov01 (07.04.2021), Ирина_Е (07.04.2021)

----------


## mpss09

Комплект классификаторов для БП, УТ, БГУ ...
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D5qX/8itUqXDo4

----------

Anthon (06.04.2021), Leopold070 (12.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), Nagual (06.04.2021), ov01 (07.04.2021), trium2 (09.04.2021), VanCho5 (18.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

06.04.2021
G.Drive - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f9-...ew?usp=sharing
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qtFp0ClYJy9dsA

----------

aristid (12.04.2021), nevermind (25.04.2021), r_guk (09.04.2021), Slavvvvv (13.04.2021), trium2 (09.04.2021), Usta1313 (08.04.2021), Умница! (05.05.2021)

----------


## zurbagan

Ребят, а в бух 2.0 можно бик без итс загрузить как нибудь?

----------


## alex-babkin

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FMTB/x3tv8wc72

Со старой конфы ...

----------

arumple (15.04.2021), zurbagan (13.04.2021)

----------


## alex-babkin

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FMTB/x3tv8wc72

Со старой конфы ...ЗагрузкаБанков.zip

----------

arumple (15.04.2021), zurbagan (13.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

12.04.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Fn0n88P3TgVzFA

----------

AlexKlem (25.04.2021), arumple (15.04.2021), derb03 (27.04.2021), escape112 (13.04.2021), fonekl (15.04.2021), nikoros52 (13.04.2021), Qwestt (13.04.2021), Slavvvvv (13.04.2021), VanCho5 (18.04.2021), vova12376 (23.04.2021), vtsb (14.04.2021), zurbagan (13.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

13.04.2021
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/F1lRA_IvRx1kQA

----------

arumple (15.04.2021), escape112 (15.04.2021), jakubin (15.04.2021)

----------


## arumple

swhost! От души братка!  Спасибочки

----------


## swhost

Каждый день уже обновления.
Я теперь вместо проверки почты по утрам, проверяю нет ли обновлений классификаторов :D
14.04.2021 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ej6kXq4UgkhD4g

----------

escape112 (15.04.2021), fedot555 (17.04.2021), Goldfinger (16.04.2021), igo131969 (22.04.2021), nexxt96 (19.04.2021), Ponedelnik (16.04.2021), VanCho5 (18.04.2021), Xander256 (19.04.2021), Дровосек (15.04.2021)

----------


## Xander256

> Ребят, а в бух 2.0 можно бик без итс загрузить как нибудь?


вот тут в посте #87  соратник *Alexandr_II* выложил обработку, с помощью которой у меня получилось обновить на 2.0.66.142 классификаторы из файла classifiers.....zip с новым форматом.
Актуальный файл можно скачать в посте #136 *SWHOST*.._СПАСИБО ИМ!_

----------


## swhost

от 10.04.2021
Я.Диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/39FGWnAiUXZRrA

----------

Slavvvvv (22.04.2021), Дровосек (21.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

Предыдущий пост от 20.04.
А вот от 21.04.2021 на Я.Диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YvWlb-gEk7LyZQ

----------

MaxV42 (23.04.2021), Stas71 (23.04.2021)

----------


## swhost

22.04.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/X14qdPHHuFoBaQ

----------

bablo (25.04.2021), nexxt96 (23.04.2021), Slavvvvv (24.04.2021), vadim1970 (24.04.2021)

----------


## Sense73

Y.Disk 24/04/21

----------

myst1 (19.05.2021), RHCk (02.05.2021)

----------


## andr50

> Y.Disk 24/04/21


А чем отличается классификатор обычный и тот в чьем имени есть слово Accounting?

----------

RHCk (02.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

26.04.2021
Y.disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4hthe9in46vIxA

----------

Atasha (27.04.2021), atol_zlat (05.05.2021), Bair107 (27.04.2021), Go1den (27.04.2021), i.v. (29.04.2021), RHCk (02.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

27.04.2021
Я.Диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/cajM7FkE--gXiA

----------

Automative (28.04.2021), delete152 (29.04.2021), HarryCh (28.04.2021), Masterslv (29.04.2021), RHCk (02.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

28.04.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/afPK0qaDwBRShw

----------

bfg2011 (05.05.2021), cammino (05.05.2021), HarryCh (04.05.2021), igo131969 (04.05.2021), RHCk (02.05.2021), Tatyana_Bars (05.05.2021), Usta1313 (30.04.2021)

----------


## Sense73

Y.Disk 05/05/21

----------

Alex1971S (06.05.2021), RHCk (05.05.2021), TULIK2020 (06.05.2021), Пихтор (05.05.2021), пытливый ум (06.05.2021)

----------


## agrlin

Столкнулся недавно с 1С и спасибо форумам вроде всё как то решалось, но вот когда дошло до обновления классификаторов, то всё встало. Инфы много, но она старая и однотипная, как под копирку.

Для тех у кого сранные банковские классификаторы *не обновляются* по технологии Banks_767.zip (bnkdel.txt, bnkseek.txt, bnkseek_swift.txt, reg.txt)
Они поменяли формат. Теперь он json, а именно bic-classifier.json в архиве с именем BIC_118.zip
*Решение*
Все нового и старого типа классификаторы лежат тут
Яндекс диск

----------

igo131969 (08.05.2021), inems (08.05.2021), nikoros52 (12.05.2021), PrintCountry (11.05.2021), Slavvvvv (07.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

С прошедшими праздниками всех!))

10.05.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wbHTgetrmS502w

----------

dave grohl (12.05.2021), inems (12.05.2021), Konor18 (11.05.2021), nikoros52 (12.05.2021), PrintCountry (11.05.2021), Slavvvvv (12.05.2021), uropb (17.05.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (13.05.2021), Редиска (12.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

13.05.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/T9g1GLm7Dm6qoQ

----------

escape112 (16.05.2021), Julia-Merlin (17.05.2021), Karel (18.05.2021), mr-x (18.05.2021), serj12000 (18.05.2021), Sinistermirk (18.05.2021), Usta1313 (18.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

18.05.2021
Y.disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NEIuyd-1gFjivQ

----------

53fe (20.05.2021), alas32 (20.05.2021), ArataEst (19.05.2021), aristid (19.05.2021), igo131969 (21.05.2021), mrsimba (08.06.2021), myst1 (19.05.2021), nikoros52 (19.05.2021), Slavvvvv (19.05.2021), vladir_84 (21.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

22.05.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zXzlIQH45syfFA

----------

al281 (27.05.2021), ArtemChita (27.05.2021), dronp (02.06.2021), escape112 (22.05.2021), inems (27.05.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021), wintos (28.05.2021)

----------


## swhost

что-то форум совсем умирает видимо.
27.05.2021
Я.Диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AiYq5D3fb9RqUg

----------

5971185 (31.05.2021), ahnenerbe (09.06.2021), aux64 (03.06.2021), b-max (01.06.2021), budda999999 (07.06.2021), dronp (02.06.2021), escape112 (01.06.2021), Evgen2010 (01.06.2021), Gendalff174 (15.06.2021), inems (28.05.2021), inworkman (01.06.2021), Kondigan (30.05.2021), kot74chel (30.05.2021), mti (01.06.2021), nikoros52 (31.05.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), region86 (01.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021), user604 (16.06.2021), wanderer6 (01.06.2021), wintos (28.05.2021), пытливый ум (09.06.2021)

----------


## inworkman

Спасибо Всем, кто выкладывает обновления!!!

----------

escape112 (01.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021)

----------


## swhost

> Спасибо Всем, кто выкладывает обновления!!!


Пожалуйста))

01.06.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3TDOU7OKZsuQrw

----------

Arhiholy (05.07.2021), aux64 (03.06.2021), inems (03.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021)

----------


## Geraklll

От души:)

----------

privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021)

----------


## Sense73

03.06.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

ankr (05.06.2021), Ed_Vard (26.10.2021), inems (07.06.2021), nurata (07.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021)

----------


## swhost

05.06.2021
Я.Диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/pejBT4QELaXAOQ

----------

ahnenerbe (09.06.2021), andrew.danilov (11.06.2021), budda999999 (07.06.2021), DiT (11.06.2021), escape112 (08.06.2021), Hover174 (08.06.2021), inems (07.06.2021), Kondigan (07.06.2021), kot74chel (07.06.2021), MichaelIII (09.06.2021), misterdelica (08.06.2021), mrsimba (08.06.2021), narayanan (08.06.2021), nikoros52 (08.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), shaggy.vgh (08.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021), user604 (16.06.2021), Хулиг (11.06.2021)

----------


## swhost

10.06.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Bh-uJ6a2OCBXvw

----------

escape112 (13.06.2021), Funtom (13.06.2021), inems (12.06.2021), kot74chel (14.06.2021), MaxV42 (13.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021), vasek1970 (13.06.2021)

----------


## swhost

14.06.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YY1NMRMEzrFCsQ

----------

bugzi (16.06.2021), Gendalff174 (15.06.2021), Hover174 (15.06.2021), lecksy8 (17.06.2021), nikoros52 (16.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), strategxxx (15.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021), watch (15.06.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (15.06.2021)

----------


## mpss09

Полный комплект классификаторов
https://www.upload.ee/files/13239749...81851.zip.html

----------

Arhiholy (05.07.2021), igo131969 (17.06.2021), inems (16.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021)

----------


## swhost

16.06.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/kaxEb_TWJ4zJmw

----------

Alivan72 (19.06.2021), Kenworth1986 (08.11.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), Котэ93 (23.06.2021)

----------


## 5971185

Такого файла нет.

----------


## Sense73

21.06.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

5971185 (23.06.2021), Acix (25.06.2021), Alivan72 (30.06.2021), Arhiholy (05.07.2021), art_simbion (08.07.2021), asusteh (05.07.2021), babka-57 (29.06.2021), escape112 (22.06.2021), hhdtracker (21.06.2021), Hover174 (23.06.2021), igo131969 (23.06.2021), inems (22.06.2021), Ivanna74 (21.07.2021), Jacob35 (24.06.2021), Kalinoff (22.06.2021), nikoros52 (23.06.2021), ORTUS (22.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), repaqq (23.06.2021), Scanalex (23.06.2021), vic_pnz (02.09.2021), Котэ93 (23.06.2021)

----------


## mpss09

> Полный комплект классификаторов
> https://www.upload.ee/files/13239749...81851.zip.html


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2iBi/xCLmDFov2

----------

bugzi (25.06.2021), inems (24.06.2021), kot74chel (24.06.2021), Алексей3810 (28.06.2021)

----------


## mpss09

Полный комплект классификаторов
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Nene/Q6q5ArEFR

----------

403399 (25.06.2021), escape112 (30.06.2021), igo131969 (29.06.2021), nikoros52 (25.06.2021), niz16 (03.07.2021), rnf70 (20.07.2021), yoric88 (06.07.2021), zuzik_ (25.06.2021), Павел- (29.06.2021)

----------


## 403399

> Полный комплект классификаторов
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Nene/Q6q5ArEFR


Добрый день. а как установить? или ссылку где почитать. буду очень признателен

----------


## zuzik_

> Добрый день. а как установить? или ссылку где почитать. буду очень признателен


Вот так
2021-06-25 15-38-52.jpg

----------


## zuzik_

> Вот так
> 2021-06-25 15-38-52.jpg


Не то выложил =)

https://prnt.sc/16qbi4c

----------

403399 (27.06.2021), alextim86 (29.07.2021), niz16 (03.07.2021), stoldani (03.07.2021), vic_pnz (02.09.2021)

----------


## bugzi

а после обновления нужно что-то ещё делать, какую нибудь синхронизацию, если да подскажите спасибо.

----------


## Pirats

Приветствую всех.
Выложите, пожалуйста, последний классификатор банков.

----------


## Дровосек

> Приветствую всех.
> Выложите, пожалуйста, последний классификатор банков.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post633097

ссылка обновляемая

----------

escape112 (08.07.2021)

----------


## Sense73

07.07.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA
Обновляю по мере возможности.

----------

alextim86 (29.07.2021), asusteh (02.08.2021), escape112 (08.07.2021), Fil42 (08.07.2021), igo131969 (08.07.2021), inems (09.07.2021), Jacob35 (08.07.2021), Linka (22.07.2021), nikoros52 (21.07.2021), ORTUS (10.07.2021), sfx09 (09.07.2021), vic_pnz (02.09.2021), Пихтор (07.07.2021)

----------


## swhost

19.07.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/op2XZf8WHIOxbg

----------

Alexeyw18 (27.07.2021), alextim86 (29.07.2021), inems (25.07.2021), Jacob35 (27.07.2021), Lim0n (24.07.2021), nikoros52 (20.07.2021), rnf70 (20.07.2021), taffik (28.07.2021), Veta K (26.07.2021), БюрократСервис (21.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (20.07.2021)

----------


## swhost

27.07.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-ltZioTZHNfUdg

----------

alextim86 (29.07.2021), Gendalff174 (29.07.2021), Kladimir (29.07.2021), UxKakaya (02.08.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (01.08.2021)

----------


## swhost

02.08.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/IXLdtR-QxDrH3g

----------

al281 (04.08.2021), escape_911 (04.08.2021), igo131969 (05.08.2021), Jacob35 (06.08.2021), MichaelIII (04.08.2021), zuzik (09.08.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (29.08.2021), Некра (05.08.2021), пытливый ум (06.08.2021)

----------


## Demon75

09.08.2021
upload.ee
https://www.upload.ee/files/13378001...91148.zip.html

----------


## mpss09

Полный комплект классификаторов
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tbuZ/R8ugPkXPw

----------

Alexeyw18 (17.08.2021), corvius (14.08.2021), escape112 (11.08.2021), inems (11.08.2021), MichaelIII (10.08.2021), Идол (21.09.2021)

----------


## Sense73

12.08.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

Alexeyw18 (17.08.2021), corvius (14.08.2021), Dorogoff (13.08.2021), inems (14.08.2021), jakubin (17.08.2021), Konor18 (13.08.2021), PinkPony (13.08.2021)

----------


## swhost

18.08.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NZazz-FqXmXIKw

----------

Dorogoff (20.08.2021), inems (20.08.2021), nikoros52 (19.08.2021), PinkPony (22.08.2021), watch (22.08.2021)

----------


## swhost

22.08.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/JjpKY7WbZICXOw

----------

Dorogoff (23.08.2021), Evolve (27.08.2021), Jacob35 (30.08.2021), Linerkot (30.08.2021), sasha_nilson (26.08.2021), sladkibobole (23.08.2021), Sveta76 (18.09.2021), Yolopukky (26.08.2021), yoric88 (30.08.2021), zurbagan (27.08.2021), Идол (21.09.2021)

----------


## 1233A

Спасибо! Большое все получилось обновить.

----------


## swhost

30.08.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/93xH_3Sj89vS6Q

----------

Alexeyw18 (31.08.2021), Alfer777 (02.09.2021), Atasha (21.10.2021), BGV79 (06.09.2021), Dikey46 (14.09.2021), Dorogoff (31.08.2021), Gendalff174 (01.09.2021), Hover174 (03.09.2021), MichaelIII (31.08.2021), Mr0000001 (20.09.2021), nikoros52 (01.09.2021), skidpro (24.09.2021), strampflaeur (24.09.2021), vasco100 (02.09.2021), wanderer6 (01.09.2021), Идол (21.09.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (03.10.2021)

----------


## alex192ivan

05.09.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uoJ3/BozQUD2Nj

----------

Dikey46 (14.09.2021), Dorogoff (05.09.2021), Mr0000001 (20.09.2021), Идол (21.09.2021)

----------


## Sense73

06.09.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

al281 (07.09.2021), barbambya (21.09.2021), Dikey46 (14.09.2021), Dorogoff (06.09.2021), Gendalff174 (11.09.2021), Hamply (15.09.2021), igo131969 (08.09.2021), inems (07.09.2021), Jacob35 (13.09.2021), K.A.S. (14.09.2021), Mr0000001 (20.09.2021), on-lite (08.09.2021), PinkPony (13.09.2021), sd001034 (15.12.2021), SinUS26 (06.10.2021), Идол (21.09.2021)

----------


## swhost

22.09.2021
Y.Disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6c7odFVTdRQYfQ

----------

AlVitKor (23.09.2021), Dorogoff (23.09.2021), Gendalff174 (22.09.2021), Goldfinger (27.09.2021), igo131969 (28.09.2021), inems (22.09.2021), maxim.ka (30.09.2021), Mrs_Galaxy (14.10.2021), nikoros52 (22.09.2021), sokoff (23.09.2021), strampflaeur (23.09.2021), trunk777 (13.10.2021), Vladich68 (23.09.2021)

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

*Всем привет.Есть проблема с обновлением банковского классификатора в УНФ 1.6 При обновление окно "Не найдены доступные обновления" Архив зиповский самый свежий.Кто в теме пож подскажите.*

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

> *Всем привет.Есть проблема с обновлением банковского классификатора в УНФ 1.6 При обновление окно "Не найдены доступные обновления" Архив зиповский самый свежий.Кто в теме пож подскажите.*


Добавляю - проблема не только в УНФ,всё тоже самое и в БП.Похоже что зарублено офлайн обновление (повторюсь - что только похоже).Долго плавать в мелочах,но точно что то произошло.Пока ничего на эту тему не нашёл.

----------


## Gendalff174

Доброго! Проблема в файле bnk.zip. В данной конфигурации обновляется из файла в 185 посте. Либо из 184 поста.

----------

uev60@mail.ru (26.09.2021)

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

СПАСИБО !!!  Всё работает.

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

А в чём фишка с классификаторами была ???С 1С офсайт не работал а эти рабочие ???

----------


## Gendalff174

Изменился механизм загрузки классификаторов. К стати при существующей учетке на портале 1с, классификатор адресов грузится оттуда, даже без действительной подписки и лицензии.

----------


## Demor

> Изменился механизм загрузки классификаторов. К стати при существующей учетке на портале 1с, классификатор адресов грузится оттуда, даже без действительной подписки и лицензии.


У меня почему то не грузится, пишет: "Не удалось получить актуальные версии классификаторов.

Доступ к обновлению классификатора невозможен, так как ваша программа не находится на официальной поддержке."

Могли бы снова выложить актуальный классификатор банков. С уважением!

----------


## Sense73

06.10.2021
Я.диск - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

ahnenerbe (24.10.2021), al281 (11.10.2021), ArtNeot (25.10.2021), Atasha (21.10.2021), bugzi (20.10.2021), corvius (07.10.2021), dave grohl (12.10.2021), Desperante (13.10.2021), emirrr (27.10.2021), inems (06.10.2021), jahanson (06.10.2021), jakubin (07.10.2021), krest10 (14.10.2021), Linerkot (25.10.2021), MaxV42 (14.10.2021), muklja (25.10.2021), ORTUS (07.10.2021), PinkPony (13.10.2021), taffik (08.10.2021), vic2525 (25.10.2021), WowGun (06.10.2021), zurbagan (13.10.2021), сергейыв (12.10.2021), Яна131313 (08.10.2021)

----------


## jashik

Подскажите новичку а как используя все вот это....обновить 1с77 типовую бухгалтерию?

----------

MaxV42 (14.10.2021)

----------


## Demor

Sense73, благодарю!

----------


## SCobraT

Спасибо тебе, ты натсоящий друг. Я 3 дня не мог найти архив, не обновляло и все тут( твой с первого раза встал. 

Для поискового вводил такой вопрос: Как обновить классификатор банка без ИТС 1С УНФ

----------


## Gendalff174

> У меня почему то не грузится, пишет: "Не удалось получить актуальные версии классификаторов.
> 
> Доступ к обновлению классификатора невозможен, так как ваша программа не находится на официальной поддержке."
> 
> Могли бы снова выложить актуальный классификатор банков. С уважением!


Оттуда можно только адреса грузить, Банки грузятся по ссылке из 193 поста

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите новичку а как используя все вот это....обновить 1с77 типовую бухгалтерию?


https://infostart.ru/public/1375400/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CRDZ/rpRKbiT7d

Внимательно читайте описание

----------


## Fltr

Свежий классификатор БИК от 25.10.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/V4sK/9QRVJAJsg

----------


## alexsmirnoff

Классификаторы от 26.10.2021, с производственным календарём и новыми нерабочими днями
classifiers_261021023954.zip
https://www.upload.ee/files/13581788...23954.zip.html

----------

GTA33 (28.10.2021), igo131969 (07.11.2021), inems (29.10.2021), Jentai (30.10.2021)

----------


## Sense73

01.11.2021
Я.диск

----------

1serger (28.01.2022), corvius (02.11.2021), emirrr (09.11.2021), Hover174 (08.11.2021), ibizio (07.11.2021), Jacob35 (08.11.2021), Kenworth1986 (08.11.2021), MichaelIII (04.11.2021), nikoros52 (02.11.2021), PinkPony (01.11.2021), Remm67 (05.11.2021), Serfe (06.01.2022), sverlaja (06.11.2021), TULIK (03.11.2021), UxKakaya (01.11.2021), verbor (30.12.2022), WowGun (10.11.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (08.11.2021), Яна131313 (08.11.2021)

----------


## swhost

08.11.2021
y.disk - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/03Xfb3F-pde5NQ

----------

al281 (11.11.2021), corvius (22.11.2021), igo131969 (13.11.2021), methead (12.11.2021), nikoros52 (09.11.2021), scd (13.11.2021), Serfe (06.01.2022), Tehnor (10.11.2021), Yarik_3 (02.12.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (13.11.2021), пытливый ум (26.11.2021)

----------


## j_onion

16.11.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VgL/uPW6ieksC

----------

al281 (16.11.2021), citstc (01.05.2022), conf (23.11.2021), corvius (22.11.2021), D_boy (28.11.2021), Jacob35 (22.11.2021), kimanonyx (18.11.2021), kot_home1980 (21.11.2021), MichaelIII (16.11.2021), romangol80@mai (16.11.2021), trastik (25.11.2021), zlodei24 (03.12.2021), пытливый ум (26.11.2021)

----------


## kregor

Всем привет. Как обновить классификатор банков в 1С УНФ (1С:Предприятие 8.3.20.1613 конф 1.6.26.132) ?. Делаю через "Интернет-поддержка и сервисы"->Классификаторы и курсы валют->Обновление классификаторов. При указании архива Banks_1.zip прога пишет "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов". Прошу помощи )

----------


## gulyasa

Добрый день. Есть у кого возможность выложить сюда свежие классификаторы? на 03.12.21?

----------


## Sense73

04.12.2021
Я.диск

----------

1xxx (07.01.2022), al281 (23.12.2021), alexd754212 (17.01.2022), alexsmirnoff (21.12.2021), Atasha (19.01.2022), corvius (11.12.2021), CRackOWN (05.12.2021), emirrr (06.12.2021), igo131969 (13.01.2022), ilia66 (03.01.2022), inems (14.12.2021), Jacob35 (07.12.2021), jahanson (15.01.2022), k-kent (20.01.2022), kot74work (09.12.2021), Liliya68 (20.01.2022), Megabyte1977 (05.12.2021), mikesi79 (29.12.2021), nikoros52 (27.12.2021), OksanaZ (06.12.2021), ORTUS (15.12.2021), pccrumb (20.12.2021), romangol80@mai (09.12.2021), scd (10.12.2021), Serfe (06.01.2022), vasco100 (26.12.2021), vic2525 (18.01.2022), vladislav4 (22.12.2021), zurbagan (19.01.2022), пытливый ум (28.12.2021), Яна131313 (20.12.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Обновление через сайт РБК
Потребуется небольшая подготовка.

Скачиваем архив bnk.zip:

http://cbrates.rbc.ru/bnk/bnk.zip (здесь классификатор обычно более новый)
https://bankregister.1c.ru/bankregister/v1/bnk.zip

Меняем имя "bnk" на "BIC_1". Первая буква обязательно должна быть заглавной.
Далее нажимаем правой кнопкой на файле и выбираем пункт "Отправить"-"Сжатая ZIP-папка"
Рядом с уже имеющимся архивом появится файл с именем "BIC_1 (2)"
Возвращаемся к открытой в начале нашей статьи обработки и выбираем в ней пункт "Загрузить обновления из файла"
В качестве файла с обновлением выбираем тот самый BIC_1 (2)
И нажимаем "Далее".
Отмечаем пункт "Банки" и снова нажимаем "Далее"
Готово! Радуемся ))
И напоследок не забываем нажать кнопку "Синхронизировать" в списке справочника "Банки" на случай, если в классификаторе были изменения уже имеющихся банков

----------

alexandr_ll (27.12.2021), alexd754212 (17.01.2022), GTA33 (26.12.2021), igo131969 (13.01.2022), vic2525 (18.01.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (15.01.2022), пытливый ум (27.12.2021)

----------


## k-kent

> 04.12.2021
> Я.диск


спасибо

----------


## Demor

Добрый день. Есть у кого возможность выложить сюда свежий классификатор банков на 21.01.2022?

----------


## Sense73

21.01.2022
Я.диск

----------

al281 (23.01.2022), alekseich80 (23.01.2022), b-max (14.04.2022), Dmitry1976 (11.10.2022), emirrr (24.01.2022), iapiter (11.02.2022), Ivanurj (24.01.2022), kavay (12.02.2022), Megabyte1977 (18.04.2022), MichaelIII (02.02.2022), Serfe (17.02.2022), sermel (14.08.2022), vasco100 (22.01.2022), vic2525 (25.01.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (28.01.2022), пытливый ум (27.01.2022)

----------


## Demor

> 21.01.2022
> Я.диск


Большое спасибо!

----------

andrey_kem (02.02.2022), bamov (10.06.2022), danilius (30.06.2022), Demon75 (28.01.2022), Dim112 (15.07.2022), emirrr (04.07.2022), inems (04.02.2022), Jacob35 (04.02.2022), valerka11 (28.01.2022), VanCho5 (06.02.2022), zurbagan (02.02.2022)

----------


## dimass47

Добрый день. Может у кого-нибудь есть классификатор банков для РБ?

----------


## Sense73

18.02.2022
Я.Диск

----------

al281 (28.02.2022), alekseich80 (15.04.2022), Alisa_chel (22.04.2022), andrejfilipow (11.03.2022), Atasha (01.03.2022), Dolphin888 (29.06.2022), D_boy (15.03.2022), hisp2k (18.04.2022), inems (19.02.2022), Jacob35 (06.09.2022), ml_dir (15.10.2022), Natti (09.03.2022), ORTUS (12.04.2022), Retep (04.07.2022), sermel (19.04.2022), Soul (15.04.2022), sverlaja (18.02.2022), Usta1313 (10.03.2022), vasco100 (14.04.2022), wanderer6 (18.02.2022), youdjcommon (18.07.2022), zaqxsw2240 (24.02.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (01.03.2022), Наталья В. (15.03.2022)

----------


## Demor

Sense73 добрый день!
Могли бы вы обновить классификатор банков?
С уважением, Михаил.

----------


## Demor

> 18.02.2022
> Я.Диск


Sense73 добрый день!
Могли бы вы обновить классификатор банков?
С уважением, Михаил.

----------

bardak (01.07.2022), emirrr (04.05.2022), scd (30.04.2022), пытливый ум (12.05.2022)

----------


## alekseich80

Приветствую всех. Может у кого-нибудь есть классификатор банков март-апрель 2022 г.?

----------


## b-max

> Приветствую всех. Может у кого-нибудь есть классификатор банков март-апрель 2022 г.?


В посте #210 этой темы https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post679557, а также в посте #213 https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post699538 сцылка на классификаторы от 12.04.22. Хоть и написано что от 21 января и 18 февраля, но автор их постоянно обновляет, за что ему огромный респект

----------

alekseich80 (15.04.2022), Konor18 (15.04.2022), Sichor (17.08.2022), Soul (15.04.2022), Vikfx (17.06.2022), пытливый ум (12.05.2022), сергейыв (11.05.2022)

----------


## Sense73

12.05.2022
Я.Диск

----------

al281 (14.06.2022), alexsmirnoff (12.05.2022), andrejfilipow (18.08.2022), Arhiholy (24.06.2022), bardak (14.05.2022), bool2020 (15.06.2022), danilius (30.06.2022), dave grohl (31.05.2022), emirrr (18.05.2022), hello_name5 (18.07.2022), Hover174 (15.05.2022), igo131969 (21.06.2022), inems (17.05.2022), Jacob35 (20.05.2022), Liliya68 (19.05.2022), Linerkot (19.05.2022), nikoros52 (27.06.2022), olegal70 (06.07.2022), ORTUS (09.06.2022), scd (12.08.2022), sermel (14.09.2022), SevaKortin (27.05.2022), sverlaja (18.07.2022), tiran-13 (23.06.2022), turbazin (26.05.2022), ukp (23.05.2022), vasco100 (15.05.2022), vat.taras (15.06.2022), Vikfx (17.06.2022), vladmish (14.07.2022), youdjcommon (18.07.2022), zgbgr (13.05.2022), Ильшаткин (13.05.2022)

----------


## mpss09

Свежие классификаторы
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cb7x/Xc1K9AQFT

----------

danilius (04.08.2022), Kexx1979 (10.08.2022), SergeyZabor (19.10.2022)

----------


## Sense73

22.07.2022
Я.Диск

----------

Acserg (23.08.2022), Atasha (15.08.2022), bardak (01.08.2022), inems (03.08.2022), jakubin (11.08.2022), lera11 (03.08.2022), scd (03.08.2022), sermel (14.09.2022), Sichor (17.08.2022), starsa (17.09.2022), vasco100 (22.09.2022), vivip (06.09.2022), пытливый ум (08.08.2022)

----------


## zimniy1982

делаете благое дело.  спасибо большое.

----------


## Sense73

26.08.22
Я.Диск

----------

Acserg (21.09.2022), almal3003 (24.10.2022), Arhiholy (09.12.2022), Atasha (31.08.2022), barbambya (05.12.2022), bardak (31.08.2022), dave grohl (31.08.2022), GTA33 (01.09.2022), Helffer (21.10.2022), Hover174 (29.09.2022), igo131969 (05.09.2022), IlyaAndr (06.09.2022), jahanson (11.09.2022), Kalinoff (13.09.2022), kirpii1992 (13.09.2022), l@mer (26.09.2022), mazdai85 (06.10.2022), merclub (13.10.2022), mihrimah (28.09.2022), Natti (13.09.2022), Nekii (05.09.2022), nikoros52 (29.08.2022), olegtelec (02.09.2022), on-lite (04.09.2022), pginf68 (22.09.2022), privetpavlo (14.09.2022), Ronn (11.09.2022), serg2463 (27.10.2022), starsa (17.09.2022), tiran-13 (28.08.2022), TULIK2020 (03.10.2022), verbor (20.10.2022), Veta K (29.09.2022), wolfsanger (30.08.2022), Yarik_3 (13.09.2022), zaqxsw2240 (28.08.2022), zgbgr (27.08.2022), Некра (16.09.2022)

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте!!! подскажите пожалуйста, как загрузить данные классификаторы в 1С 8.3 проф версия? раньше я их загружала через обработку 297301 ЗагрузкаБанковИзФайла, а сейчас при загрузке новых классификаторов выдает ошибку и пишет КАТАЛОГ ФАЙЛА НЕ ОБНАРУЖЕН. ПОмогите пожалуйста решить данную проблему, как загрузить каталог в 1С? заранее благодарю всех, кто откликнется !!!!

----------


## IuliiaT

ВСЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!! СПАСИБО!

----------


## kirpii1992

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Sense73

29.09.22
Я.Диск

----------

Acserg (10.10.2022), Arhiholy (09.12.2022), barbambya (24.10.2022), dave grohl (05.10.2022), igo131969 (08.10.2022), inems (10.10.2022), IuliiaT (09.10.2022), jurgal1C (05.10.2022), Kexx1979 (17.10.2022), Liliya68 (03.10.2022), mazdai85 (06.10.2022), Natfim (18.12.2022), NIKSpro (03.10.2022), OksanaZ (21.10.2022), privetpavlo (28.10.2022), rif_r (10.10.2022), SergeyZabor (19.10.2022), sverlaja (06.11.2022), TULIK2020 (03.10.2022), vasco100 (28.12.2022), watch (04.10.2022), yoric88 (22.10.2022), youdjcommon (07.11.2022)

----------


## Acserg

> 29.09.22
> Я.Диск


Спасибо вам, а можно рядом со справочником БИК еще и адресный классификатор для Комплексной автоматизации 2.5 (Аналог УТ11.5) положить в эту же папку, пожалуйста. Скачанный файл с сайта ГНИИВЦ не принимает, говорит - нет доступных обновлений

----------

Atasha (26.10.2022)

----------


## maryna78

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как загрузить классификаторы 1С бухия (Проф)

PS Вопрос снят. Дошло ))

----------


## vivip

> 29.09.22
> Я.Диск


Спасибо!

----------

Acserg (19.10.2022), STR-141283 (26.10.2022)

----------


## Sense73

https://its.1c.ru/download/fias2
все регионы много весят

----------

jakubin (19.10.2022), privetpavlo (28.10.2022)

----------


## xahumah

Здравствуйте, кто может поделиться классификатором банков для Казахстана?

----------


## STR-141283

Добрый вечер у меня выходит ошибка при обновлении классификаторов. "Ошибка преобразование данных XDTO: Фабрика XDTO текущего контекста не совпадает с фабрикой, в рамках которой был создан объект"

Версия клиента 1С Предприятие  8.3.22.1603

Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------

privetpavlo (20.11.2022)

----------


## mikesi79

Здравствуйте. Так же столкнулся с этой проблемой. Ошибка возникает при обновлении Общероссийского классификатора основных фондов, если снять галочку при загрузке, остальные классификаторы подгрузятся. Пока не разобрался с этим вопросом.

----------

alexandr_ll (27.10.2022), privetpavlo (20.11.2022), Тексол (20.11.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Так же столкнулся с этой проблемой. Ошибка возникает при обновлении Общероссийского классификатора основных фондов, если снять галочку при загрузке, остальные классификаторы подгрузятся. Пока не разобрался с этим вопросом.


Подтверждаю на конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 .122.97 ошибка при загрузке ОКОФ.

----------


## Max.Irkut

Подскажите, скачал последнее обновление классификатора, но у меня по области загрузилось только 13 банков. Мне кажется должно быть больше. Это накопительное обновление? Т.е. надо сначала подгрузить основное, потом, по порядку, все остальные?
А Адресный классификатор не подскажете где можно поискать?

----------


## Max.Irkut

Подскажите, скачал последнее обновление классификатора, но у меня по области загрузилось только 13 банков. Мне кажется должно быть больше. Это накопительное обновление? Т.е. надо сначала подгрузить основное, потом, по порядку, все остальные?
А Адресный классификатор не подскажете где можно поискать?

----------

Sichor (27.11.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, скачал последнее обновление классификатора, но у меня по области загрузилось только 13 банков. Мне кажется должно быть больше. Это накопительное обновление? Т.е. надо сначала подгрузить основное, потом, по порядку, все остальные?
> А Адресный классификатор не подскажете где можно поискать?


1. Классификаторы (без бюджетной классификации), постоянная ссылка на всегда последнюю версию, обновляются 2 раза в день
https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/classifiers.zip
2 Адресный
https://its.1c.ru/download/fias2

----------

dave grohl (21.11.2022), K.1ce (13.12.2022), Kexx1979 (24.11.2022), MaxV42 (16.11.2022), mikesi79 (02.12.2022), nicklee (15.12.2022), nikoros52 (27.11.2022), privetpavlo (25.11.2022), SergZha (03.12.2022), Sichor (27.11.2022), Usta1313 (28.11.2022), zgbgr (26.11.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Версии платформы 8.3.22.1603 и 8.3.21.1508 отозваны
Оригинал: https://v8.1c.ru/news/oshibka-preobr...edpriyatie.htm
После установки версии 8.3.22.1672 ошибка при загрузке классификатора ОКОФ осталась.
Ошибка проявляется только на платформе 8.3.22, например на 8.3.20 классификатор ОКОФ загружается нормально.

----------

Akrobs (24.11.2022), nicklee (15.12.2022), privetpavlo (25.11.2022), Sense73 (30.10.2022), Sichor (27.11.2022)

----------


## ёпт

Версии платформы  8.3.22.1709 ошибка при загрузке классификатора ОКОФ осталась.
Как справились?

----------

Sichor (27.11.2022)

----------


## ёпт

> Версии платформы  8.3.22.1709 ошибка при загрузке классификатора ОКОФ осталась.
> Как справились?


Нашел...
Исправлена: "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0", версия 3.0.125.19 (для тестирования)

----------

alkila (26.11.2022), nicklee (15.12.2022), privetpavlo (23.12.2022), пытливый ум (13.12.2022)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 25.12.2022  ссылка

----------

IuliiaT (25.12.2022), verbor (30.12.2022), vova56 (05.01.2023)

----------


## Nikolo169

че за ***ню ты выложил?

----------


## Василий1984

-----

----------


## SergZha

> 1. Классификаторы (без бюджетной классификации), постоянная ссылка на всегда последнюю версию, обновляются 2 раза в день
> https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/classifiers.zip
> 2 Адресный
> https://its.1c.ru/download/fias2


https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/classifiers.zip - просит пароль.

----------

privetpavlo (12.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/classifiers.zip - просит пароль.


Этот адрес заблокирован по требованию 1с.
Здесь классификаторы на 29.12.2022
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F3Jf/PxtJpJo7U

----------

rif_r (11.01.2023), SergZha (29.12.2022), Stoun5 (10.01.2023), verbor (30.12.2022)

----------


## zgbgr

так и этот заблокируют.. или не должны.?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> так и этот заблокируют.. или не должны.?


Так я скоро его сам удалю. Как только станет устаревшим.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Классификаторы 30.12.2022
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TmVT/RNUopCPLB

----------

403399 (05.01.2023), Anyta0710 (13.01.2023), asd2003 (05.01.2023), emirrr (12.01.2023), gaga515 (12.01.2023), GrAn59 (02.01.2023), Hover174 (10.01.2023), inems (09.01.2023), kabantus (Сегодня), l@mer (11.01.2023), lion217 (01.01.2023), MaxV42 (11.01.2023), nicklee (09.01.2023), privetpavlo (12.01.2023), Qwestt (Вчера), rif_r (11.01.2023), sermel (12.01.2023), Sichor (09.01.2023), Soul (10.01.2023), Stoun5 (10.01.2023), technolog (08.01.2023), vivip (07.01.2023), vova56 (05.01.2023), WildLion (07.01.2023), ximikab (11.01.2023), zloleg (09.01.2023)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 14.01.2023 ссылка

----------

